# Vaccine question



## mrskantz (Aug 1, 2014)

Our breeder gave our dog the first round of shots at 6 weeks and said to get the second round at 10 weeks which we just did today. The vet said to bring the dog back in for the final booster at 14 weeks then we can start bringing the dog to public dog places.

On the forum, it seems like the majority of people go through this process by the 12 week mark. Just wondering if this is a normal schedule or a little unusual?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That schedule seems normal. Scout's were at 8, 11, and 14 weeks. I started taking her to public places after the second round of vaccines, including a dog park so I could introduce her to water. We have gators around here, otherwise I would have preferred a pond elsewhere. She did end up getting a fever, so take your vet's recommendation seriously. 

You can work on socialization with people and different environments. So long as you stay away from areas frequented by dog, this is usually safe. If you really want some dog-to-dog socialization arrange a playdate with a friend's healthy dog or join a puppy training class.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My breeder planned to give Boris' litter their first vaccination at 6 weeks. I spoke to my vet about it and he said it was a new type of vaccine and that they did not use it so I would either have to find a vet who did or start the vaccination program again. Normally in the UK they have their first vaccination at 8wks then the second at 10 wks. As we don't vaccinate against rabies unless they are going abroad their vaccination program is finished a week after the second vaccination. 

My breeder was kind enough not to vaccinate Boris with the rest of the litter and I started his vaccination program at 10 wks. He had an upset tummy for a week, and also the vet said that they like the pup to be in their new home for a week to start building an immune system without being bombarded by vaccines hitting the immune system. Seemed very logical to me.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma got her first vaccines at the breeders and her health clearance before she came home. She had 2 other sets of vaccines and a Bordatela booster at about 11 and 14 weeks or around that time frame. I think Rabies is a vaccine that she gets every 3 years instead of every year now.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We did round 1 at 7 weeks (still at breeder), round 2 at 10 weeks, round 3 at 14 weeks, then rabies at 16 weeks. Make sure you check your state. If your puppy gets rabies before 16 weeks in California it doesn't meet registration requirements, even if you are one day off.


----------

